# would not recomend cub cadet to anybody



## dirtdemon

cub cadet has the worst costumer service i have ever seen charge u 5 times what parts are worth and they do not reply when u have a complaint the machine is a peice of crap and if u buy one do not by parts from them u can find the parts for a lot cheaper if u look around example one starter selanoid from cub cadet 250 found the same part for 50 bucks cub cadet IS JUNK JUNK


----------



## arts

New to the forum, have been checking in when I have time. joined a while back.
I was just wondering what kind of problems you have had. I haven't had to deal with any of the dealers for a while but I bought a Cub lt 1050 with the 26hp
Kohler command new back in 04 and I haven't had any problems with with it at all. Runs great, cuts real good. Now I do the regular routine maintenance on it but I don't think I would call them junk.


----------



## dirtdemon

tractor works ok it is the service i needed a starter selanoid and the dealer tryed to sell me one for 250 bucks i left there and found the same part in the same box for 50 bucks not acceptable when i contacted cubcadet canada and i didnt deserve a contact back and to top it off when i bought the machine in the fall for 3500 and in the spring same tractor regular price 1700 i will not deal with a company that doesnt even feel i deserve a contact back


----------



## arts

I diffinately don't blame you for feeling that way. I would be P.O.'d myself. I know there are a couple of real good dealers around my area. The one thing I have found is that parts from a dealer usually have about a 200% mark up on them which is rediculis. I have Simplicity that had a bad motor in it when I bought
it, Put an Onan twin 18 in that I had and about a year later the starter went bad. Even though they don't make this motor anymore I can still get parts for it. Distributor wanted $300 for an original Onan starter. Found one on ebay through
an after market company in Georgia for $45 plus $15 for shipping.


----------



## dirtdemon

that is a decent deal definatly i didnt even think about ebay what really got me was when i never herd back from the manufacturer that tells me that they dont stand by there product.i am just going to get a 3 point hitch mower for my massey and sell this other thing someone else can deal with the thing lol i just hope that the new mower will cut well


----------



## diesel_nut

A good dealer is everything.
The local Deere places are like this which is why I own a Cub.

I have an '08 Cub 2554. Absolutely no problems at all with the tractor nor the dealer.

Sorry your experience was otherwise but not all Cubs nor all Cub dealers are bad.

Sold my 20 year old Cub for $1,000. IT still ran great and held great value.

I'd advise the original poster of this thread to check out what old Cubs are bringing and see how many people are actively searching for older Cubs. They certainly aren't junk!

With that said I'd say to be wary of the 'Big Box' lawn tractors of any brand. They ARE junk!


----------



## horsepen40

Dirtdemon, I'll bet you don't own a boat, do you? I think asperin would cost 10 times what it does now if there was a "marine" version of on the market. 
I also don't understand how the cost of that Cub you mentioned was half priced in the spring. Maybe your dealer had something to do with the original pricing in the fall. If business was good all summer into the fall and he was fat and happy he may haved priced them one way. Come spring and a recession in full tilt....well, let's price them so we can try to stay in business. I will suggest to you that you find a good dealer and try to build a relationship with them. They can be invaluable to you sometimes.


----------



## SHARTEL

diesel_nut said:


> *A good dealer is everything*......


I have to agree with diesel_nut!

I am color blind and not a brand basher. Finding a dealer, even one who sells used equipment, is AS and sometime more important then the machine IMHO. Or so experience has taught me

Shartel


----------



## Wyatt

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I agree that the dealer makes the difference. I've had a couple issues with my Cadet and have always been treated right.


----------



## treed

Since this is an old thread, I think asking the original poster any questions at this point is useless. He hasn't been on this site (or at least posted) since his ill-worded tirade here. It looks like a dissatisfied customer that just wanted to vent (though poorly).


----------



## cub1812lover

horsepen40 said:


> Dirtdemon, I'll bet you don't own a boat, do you? I think asperin would cost 10 times what it does now if there was a "marine" version of on the market.
> I also don't understand how the cost of that Cub you mentioned was half priced in the spring. Maybe your dealer had something to do with the original pricing in the fall. If business was good all summer into the fall and he was fat and happy he may haved priced them one way. Come spring and a recession in full tilt....well, let's price them so we can try to stay in business. I will suggest to you that you find a good dealer and try to build a relationship with them. They can be invaluable to you sometimes.


buying in fall is probably one of worst times to buy. Remember in Spring, they are getting all new models to sell so those previous year models got to go somehow...


----------



## gjjbmoore

*Something sounds fishy!!*

I bought a new Cub 2542 a few years back, and couldn't be happier.... Filters are a little high, but they protect my tractor's engine. The heavier duty tractors are great...I've heard the lawn mower, cheaper versions of these tractors are not good. My Dad bought one, and hasn't said much. I don't think he's real happy with it...I'm not sure why. 

My yard looks fantastic, and I push a lot of snow in the winter. In fact a good friend of mine bought my tractor's twin, and loves it. I would highly recommend the GT Cubbies...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I think that no matter what brand you have, parts is gonna be expensive! In my case, it's John Deere! Ouch! Cub Cadets always looked like very nice machines to me. I would look for another dealer.


----------



## captchas

a good dealer is every thing,but i do have to agree that the parts for a cadet are over priced and can be found online in boxes right from the company that supplies mtd/cadet at any where from 40 to 50% of cadets prices.

i have a 1978 1250 and a 2008 lt1050. the older one costs a fraction of the new one to fix and has less problems.
cost wise on parts.dumb me just knocked over a can of paint thinner, right onto the plastic hood of the 1050. it wound up costing over $400.00 for a new one after i had to add in all the needed parts to use the supercided hood part number. talk about a rip off.


----------



## IH farm boy

they all make cheap crap for the box stores , there is only three or four companies that build them and most use the same parts, i work on lawn tractors in my free time and i have ran across the same stuff across multiple manufacturers , but you get what you pay for i would only buy one from a dealer.


----------



## treed

John Deere and Cub Cadet still make all their lawn and garden tractors. AYP (American Yard Products) and MTD makes a lot of equipment for various stores, i.e. Craftsman and Poulan are made by AYP, while MTD makes equipment for Craftsman also, and Toro as well as Tractor Supply and other places. Simplicity (which is owned by Briggs, as well Briggs owns Snapper), makes tractors for Massey Ferguson, Snapper, and Acgo. Kubota makes their lawn tractors. There are several zero turn companies that make their equipment, Toro (and Exmark), Simplicity, John Deere, Cub Cadet, Hustler, Scag, Bad Boy, Encore, Dixon, and the list goes on.


----------



## lucypinder

I thought someone posted a pic of one on here but a quick search didn't find it. Anyone else remember it. The one thing I do remember is that it was not the standard cub cadet colors (a good thing in my opinion).

ebay tickets selling


----------



## john65002

dirtdemon said:


> cub cadet has the worst costumer service i have ever seen charge u 5 times what parts are worth and they do not reply when u have a complaint the machine is a peice of crap and if u buy one do not by parts from them u can find the parts for a lot cheaper if u look around example one starter selanoid from cub cadet 250 found the same part for 50 bucks cub cadet IS JUNK JUNK


Ya, I know how you feel. I have a International Cub Cadet 682. All the places around here are proud of the parts they sell. My Kohler 17 hp engine does have problems. (Right now the points are bad in it.) All in all Cub Cadet's are working things.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal

Cub is great


----------



## jhngardner367

Cub Cadet lawn tractor division was sold to MTD ,in 1981.


----------



## Mickey

jhngardner367 said:


> Cub Cadet lawn tractor division was sold to MTD ,in 1981.


But the high end models are still built in the original Cub factory.

Have had my 32xx series model for about 10 yrs now and find I like it more than the previous JD 318. The Cub is a lot heavier than the equivalent JD and has way more grease fittings. The deck alone weighs 265# and has a doz grease fittings. Deck and trans use shaft drives.

Think I'll keep my Cub.


----------



## jhngardner367

True,they are made in the CC factory,and carry the CC name,....but they are still owned by MTD.


----------



## Mickey

Yes but they are not of the same qlty as those models built in the MTD factory that you find in the big box stores.


----------



## jhngardner367

Yes,fortunately ,they let CC keep up the standards,on the higher end units,while the other models were their " box store " units.
I think,though , they should have left well enough alone,and even though they were "box store " units,they would have been of better quality,than,say TroBilt,etc.,and more people would buy them.
The same is true of the Husqvarna units, though. The LGT 2554,that my friend bought at Home Depot, LOOKS good,and Does a fair job,of mowing level lawns,but,because it doesn't have the "float" to the deck,it gets " high sided",very easily. And ,other than the decks,there aren't any attachments listed .other than the bagger. Seems to me,if it has the designation "LGT",it should be able to push snow,or do tilling,etc.


----------

